
India PM Modi Abolishes 500 and 1,000 Rupee Notes to Fight Corruption - dmmalam
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-08/india-abolishes-inr500-1-000-rupee-notes-to-fight-corruption
======
sairamkunala
[http://exchangemynote.in/](http://exchangemynote.in/)

------
greenyoda
Extensive discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12900965](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12900965)

------
ramshanker
True 56 inch in Action. Just when I though my deadlines were tough, our Modi
Ji does it starting midnight on the day it is announced for the entire
country. Huge Respect. We expect some inconvenience initially but our digital
systems are sufficiently capable to handle it.

Goes over to count how much do I have of those obsolete piece of paper.

